# XPC Connection Error when attempting to download Java



## Alfoor (May 18, 2020)

To whom it may concern,

Every time I attempt to download Java I get a message saying "Failed to Install Java XPC connection error." I'm generally not sure what the issue is. I'm not sure what XPC is. I cannot find a fix online. Any help you might be able to offer would be greatly appreciated. 

Best,

Liam


----------

